# Neues System aufbauen - Meinungen bitte



## Dragnir (27. November 2013)

Zunächst mal ein freundliches "Hallo" an alle ! 
Ich bin neu hier, hoffe ich erstelle meine Frage im richtigen Unterforum und werde mich auch sonst bemühen vernünftig zu posten 

Zunächst mal mein aktuelles "System", zuletzt 2008 (!)  aufgerüstet:

_Core 2 Duo E6750_ @2,7 GHz (FSB 340, mehr geht nicht, Board-bedingt.) Standardlüfter.
_MSI P31 Neo v1.0
2x 1 GB RAM DDR2 PC2-6400_ (...)
_GeForce GTX 260_
_ACER Monitor  X223W 22"  1680x1050
Windows 8.1 64Bit
Netzteil 550W Arctic Cooling_ (im gleichnamigen Tower)
_Samsung 250GB SATA
DVD Laufwerk SATA_

Warum 8.1? Hatte davor Win XP und Win 8 gab's zur Einführung für 49€. Ich weiß dass 2GB RAM dafür ein bisschen wenig sind.


Weiter geht's.. meine bevorzugten Anwendungen/Spiele/Einsatzbereiche des PCs:

- ein wenig surfen
- hin und wieder Audiobearbeitung (selten)
- hauptsächlich Spiele

Ich habe NICHT vor zu übertakten, ich brauche kein MB-Schnickschnack/Extras/SLI/Onboardgrafik/whatever.
Sollte allerdings auch kein 08/15 Board wie das jetzige P31 sein...
Sprich ich will eine flotte GÜNSTIGE CPU mit harmonierender GPU. 8GB RAM sollten auch reichen?

Spielegenres:

- Anno 2070
- C&C Alarmstufe Rot 3 + Aufstand
- C&3 Kanes Rache
- Far Cry 3
- Shift 2 Unleashed
- NfS Most Wanted (2012)
- Civilization 5
- Project CARS


- evtl. demnächst NfS Rivals (nach Aufrüstung)

Habe mir die letzten Tage nen Kopf gemacht was ich zunächst aufrüsten sollte und was mein System am meisten ausbremst, ohne Zweifel spielt der geringe RAM Speicher eine grosse Rolle.
Ich wollte es aber genau wissen und habe mir MSI Afterburner und HWiNFO64 heruntergeladen und damit ein paar Spiele getestet..

Bei Anno 2070 z.B. ist die GPU am Anschlag, sprich 100%, bei schnellem Vorlauf/Zeitbeschleunigung kommt der Prozessor an seine Grenzen. Sieht ausserdem relativ trist und farblos aus bei mir.
Alarmstufe Rot 3 (max Settings) - "Gefecht" - läuft wie geschmiert, allerdings werden beide Kerne auf 100% angezeigt, GPU mehr als ok (50-70% )
Von Project Cars red ich jetzt mal nicht , mangels DX11 auf der GTX260 quasi nicht spielbar. Bzw. Diashow/Absturz 
Edit: Sieht so aus als wäre auch hier die CPU der Flaschenhals (100% Auslastung, Speicher knapp 900 MB)
Far Cry 3 wiederum lässt sich in hohen Settings relativ gut spielen.

Was meint ihr was nun eher der Flaschenhals ist? 

Meine Komponenten die ich erneuern wollte wären diese:

_AMD FX-6300 oder 6350
ASRock 970 Extreme4
8GB G.Skill NT Series DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9_  (denke mal 1333 reicht..?)
_Radeon R9 270X_

Bitte um Meinungen/Tipps und was zuerst sollte.. im Moment glaube ich die GPU sollte als erstes raus..?

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Specialk (27. November 2013)

Hi,
bin zwar nicht so der Experte, aber wenn dann am besten gleich Mainboard, CPU  und Grafikkarte.
Die alte Karte würde die CPU nur ausbremsen.
Festplatte würde ich auch erneuern, da sie schon älter ist, bzw. z.B. mal mit HDD Health testen. Nicht dass sie beim neuen System
gleich getauscht werden muss.


----------



## Shorty484 (27. November 2013)

Ich würde keinen AMD Prozessor nehmen, die sind Intel zur Zeit unterlegen.

Einen i5 oder Xeon E3 für Sockel 1150 und ein passendes Board dazu. RAM kannst Du auch 1600er nehmen, sollte vom Preis her nicht so viel mehr sein. Grafikkarte passt.

Auf alle Fälle die Grafikkarte aufrüsten. Das Netzteil sollte reichen, kann aber sein das es nicht genug Anschlüsse hat, insbesondere Strom für die Grafikkarte.


----------



## Dragnir (27. November 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Ich würde keinen AMD Prozessor nehmen, die sind Intel zur Zeit unterlegen.
> 
> Einen i5 oder Xeon E3 für Sockel 1150 und ein passendes Board dazu. RAM kannst Du auch 1600er nehmen, sollte vom Preis her nicht so viel mehr sein. Grafikkarte passt.
> 
> Auf alle Fälle die Grafikkarte aufrüsten. Das Netzteil sollte reichen, kann aber sein das es nicht genug Anschlüsse hat, insbesondere Strom für die Grafikkarte.


 

Die jetzige Leadtek GTX 260 braucht 2x Stromanschlüsse, dazu 1x Festplatte, 1x Laufwerk, mehr kommt da nicht rein... sollte ausreichen ?

Ja, mit dem Xeon E3-1230 v3 hab ich auch schon geliebäugelt... Speziell weil ich Quatsch wie integrierte HD-Grafikblabla ja eh nicht brauche/will. Müsste aber eben gleichzeitig MB+RAM machen - will ja nicht vor der hübschen Prozessorverpackung sitzen und die anstarren   
Daher auch die Überlegung AMD FX - Frage ist halt ob der aktuell noch ausreichen würde für 1-2 Jahre ?

Evtl. muss ich das Ganze auf 2x aufrüsten, darum tendiere ich im Moment dazu mir zuerst ne R9 270X zu holen.


----------



## Shorty484 (27. November 2013)

Dann nimm erst mal nur die Grafikkarte und spare auf ein Intel System. Die FX sind zwar nicht schlecht, allerdings wirst Du dann früher wieder aufrüsten müssen als mit einem i5 oder Xeon. Die hinken im Vergleich zu den Intels hinterher. Und wenn einen FX, dann den 8350. Der kommt etwas näher an den i5 ran.

Ich war selbst jahrelang treuer AMD Nutzer, aber auch ich habe mich gestern für einen Xeon+Board+R9 270X entschieden.

Dein Prozessor wird natürlich bei Spielen schon arg limitieren, das wird auch die R9 nicht wirklich reißen. Aber einen Leistungszuwachs hast Du trotzdem.


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2013)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Ja, mit dem Xeon E3-1230 v3 hab ich auch schon geliebäugelt... Speziell weil ich Quatsch wie integrierte HD-Grafikblabla ja eh nicht brauche/will.


 Wobei DAS am Preis quasi nix ändert. Der Xeon ist sicher nicht DESwegen merkbar billiger als der i7 WEIL die HD-Grafik fehlt, sondern aus rein marketing- und vertriebstechnischen Gründen und vlt auch noch wegen des etwas geringeren Boostaktes (0,1GHz weniger als der i7-4770, was aber sicher kein Schwein effektiv merken wird  ) . Xeons sind/waren nämlich wiederum NICHT immer günstiger als ihre gleichwertigen core i-Pendants. 

Auch bei den modernen Sockel1150-Mainboards ist der Support für interne Grafik in den Chipsätzen sowieso vorgesehen, daher haben fast alle Sockel 1150-Boards Monitoranschlüsse, weil ein Weglassen quasi nichts einspart. Man spart vlt nen Euro an Material, verliert aber ein Feature und somit potentielle Käufer für dieses Modell, was am Ende mehr "kostet" als wenn man es einfach bei den Anschlüssen belässt 




> Müsste aber eben gleichzeitig MB+RAM machen - will ja nicht vor der hübschen Prozessorverpackung sitzen und die anstarren
> Daher auch die Überlegung AMD FX - Frage ist halt ob der aktuell noch ausreichen würde für 1-2 Jahre ?


 Bei nem FX müsstest Du doch ebenfalls gleichzeitig MB+RAM neu machen, das ist doch dann kein Argument pro FX... ^^ 




> Evtl. muss ich das Ganze auf 2x aufrüsten, darum tendiere ich im Moment dazu mir zuerst ne R9 270X zu holen.


 Das wäre für nen alten so775-Dualcore allerdings völlig overpowered. In einigen älteren Titeln, die Du nanntest wie zB C&C 3, wird das Plus groß sein, in anderen aber wegen der CPU kaum der Rede wert. Ich würde sagen: wenn Du es SO lange mit dem Dualcore ausgehalten hast, dann nimm das noch ein paar Wochen länger in Kauf und besorg erst dann ALLES auf einmal neu - dann bekommst Du vermutlich auch mehr fürs gleiche Geld oder das gleiche für weniger Geld 

Aber auf JEDEN Fall ist die GTX 260 EHER der Flaschenhals, da ist schon eine aktuelle 80€-Grafikkarte schneller


----------



## Dragnir (27. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei nem FX müsstest Du doch ebenfalls gleichzeitig MB+RAM neu machen, das ist doch dann kein Argument pro FX... ^^



Der FX 6300 z.B. kostet aber 95€, der Xeon 200+  



Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber auf JEDEN Fall ist die GTX 260 EHER der Flaschenhals


 
Das sind mal hilfreiche Aussagen, hier bin ich richtig  Dankeschön !

Werd mir also zunächst erst mal die R9 270X holen, sollte ja evtl auch noch ein wenig fallen im Preis.
Und dann den Rest... wobei ich mir da eben unschlüssig bin... ja Intel ist wohl besser zur Zeit, aber der AMD FX 8350..? z.B. ?
Sollte doch für meine Sachen auch reichen oder ?

Habe nicht vor BF4/ähnliches Multiplayer zu zocken. Sollte andererseits aber schon z.B. Project Cars-tauglich sein das Ganze.
C&C3 und solche Sachen kann ich ja jetzt auch noch ohne Probleme spielen, das ist nicht das Ding


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2013)

"Reichen" wird auch ein FX-6300, aber dann hast Du halt viel viel früher erneut das Problem, dass ein neu rauskommendes Game nicht mehr so prickelnd geht, als wenn Du direkt nen COre i5 oder Xeon nimmt. Und der FX-8350 macht da keinen Sinn, dann kannst Du zum gleichen Preis (CPU + Bard + RAM kommt dann quasi aufs gleiche raus) den core i5-4570 nehmen, der schon ein Stück schneller in Games ist. VIELLEICHT kann der FX-8350 den i5-4570 einholen oder sogar überholen, WENN Games die 8 Kerne des AMDs voll nutzen - aber in bisherigen Games und sicher auch in den meisten noch kommenden wird der i5-4570 überlegen sein.

zB bei Civ 5 und Far Cry 3 hast Du da halt klar nen Vorteil mit dem core i5


----------



## Shorty484 (27. November 2013)

Ok, ich mach Dir jetzt mal einen anderen Vorschlag:

Ich habe Dir mal eine Zusammenstellung bei hardareversand gemacht. Der Prozessor ist auch nur ein Dualcore, aber wesentlich stärker wie Dein jetziger. Und er reicht zum Spielen noch aus. Du hast aber die Möglichkeit, in einem Jahr oder so einen i5 oder Xeon nachzurüsten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das kannst Du Dir ja mal überlegen. Bei den FX von AMD sieht es mit zukünftigem Aufrüsten eher schlecht aus.


----------



## Dragnir (27. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> der i5-2500, der schwächer als der i5-4570 ist, ca 23% besser als der FX-8350. Das ist ein Modus mit nur 1280x768, wo die Abstände bei den CPUs "zu groß" ausfallen - in der Praxis wird der Abstand geringer sein, weil da die Grafikkarte eine wichtige Rolle mitspielt, aber es bleibt dabei, dass der i5 dann "besser" ist, sind dann eben bei höheren Einstellungen nicht sogar 23%, sondern vlt nur 10-15%.
> 
> D.h. auch wenn das "8Kern-Sein" vlt. GEnutzt wird, nutzt es wohl nicht viel, wenn es vs. Intel geht - aber bei nur 4 Kernen wären die AMD halt NOCH schwächer  so scheint es jedenfalls zu sein.



Grad noch das dazu gefunden... denke das beantwortet meine Frage ausführlich. Der FX 8350 ist da grad mal 2€ billiger als der 4570k. Bei weit höherem Stromverbrauch. Gut.

Also ich würde dann tendieren zu:  *trommelwirbel*

- R9 270X (definitiv) http://geizhals.de/msi-r9-270x-gaming-2g-v303-002r-a1013474.html
- 8Gb 1600 http://geizhals.de/teamgroup-vulcan-series-rot-dimm-kit-8gb-tld38g1600hc9dc01-a848039.html
- i5 4570 - ohne "k" da ich ja nicht übertakten will  http://geizhals.de/intel-core-i5-4570-bx80646i54570-a931005.html
- passendes Board (..?)  sowas hier: http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-h87-hd3-a948180.html ?


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2013)

Jo, das passt. Du könntest "sogar" ein noch günstigeres Board nehmen.


----------



## Dragnir (27. November 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Ok, ich mach Dir jetzt mal einen anderen Vorschlag:
> 
> Ich habe Dir mal eine Zusammenstellung bei hardareversand gemacht. Der Prozessor ist auch nur ein Dualcore, aber wesentlich stärker wie Dein jetziger. Und er reicht zum Spielen noch aus. Du hast aber die Möglichkeit, in einem Jahr oder so einen i5 oder Xeon nachzurüsten.
> 
> ...


 

Danke Dir, hatte es gesehen und auch miteinbezogen nur ist da leider nix lieferbar ausser dem Speicher. Ich werd wohl bei Mindfactory bestellen.


----------



## Dragnir (28. November 2013)

Guuuten Morgen ! Hab jetzt meine Bestellung nochma leicht abgeändert, sieht folgendermassen aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ASRock Fatal1ty H87 sieht mir sehr solide aus, 8x USB - momentan hab ich ZWEI USB ^^ und Schnickschnack wie IDE brauche ich nicht. Dazu Speicher und CPU, so werd ich das bestellen und dann zu Weihnachten noch ne schöne vernünftige Grafikkarte.

Denke mal der Performanceschub durch CPU/Speicher/Board wird erst mal mörderisch sein zum C2Duo...
Summa Summarum 325€ geht in Ordnung, für die GraKa hab ich dann nochmal 200 eingeplant.

Lässt sich denn der 4570 dann auch übertakten später mal ..? Finde nämlich keinen "k" ?


----------



## Shorty484 (28. November 2013)

> Danke Dir, hatte es gesehen und auch miteinbezogen nur ist da leider nix  lieferbar ausser dem Speicher. Ich werd wohl bei Mindfactory bestellen.


War nur eine Beispielzusammenstellung, kannst natürlich auch wo anders bestellen 

Ein Mainboard mit H-Chipsatz ist nicht zum übertakten geeignet, da brauchst Du eins mit Z-Chipsatz. Der i5 ohne "k" geht da ebenfalls nicht.

So groß wird der Performanceschub nicht sein, mit Deiner alten GraKa. Die bremst den Prozessor beim Spielen ordentlich aus. Aber wenn die neue dann Weihnachten kommt, dauerts ja nicht mehr lange 

Mindfactory scheint nur den als K-Version zu haben, den 4570 finde ich auch bei anderen Händlern nicht als K-Version, scheints nicht zu geben. Nur den hier:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Intel-Core-i5-4670K-4x-3-40GHz-So-1150-BOX_853872.html
Und ein Board zum Übertakten:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...1150-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail_854981.html

Allerdings würde ich aufs Übertakten nicht so viel Wert legen, so viel bringt das nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2013)

den 4570 gab es nie als k, da gibt es nur den 4670k oder direkt nen i7-4770k 

Zum lohnenswerten Übertakten brauchst Du dann halt ein Board mit Z87-Chipsatz UND auch besser eines für 100-150€ und nicht "nur" 70-80€, und der Kühler sollte auch eher einer um die 35€ sein als einer für 20€, der an sich schon merkbar leiser und besser wäre als der mitgelieferte Boxed-Kühler. D.h.: Übertakten = teurere CPU, Board und CPU, und dann ist die Frage, was es wirklich effektiv bringt. 

und wegen der rausgesuchten Teile: ales okay, aber das RAM ist ziemlich teuer - schau mal hier 8GB TeamGroup Xtreem Vulcan DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit  oder 8GB GeIL EVO Leggera DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, oder 8GB TeamGroup Vulcan Series gold DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit


----------



## Dragnir (28. November 2013)

Dankeschön nochmal für all die Tips!
Hab den 8GB TeamGroup Xtreem Vulcan DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit noch mit reingenommen, damit komme ich gesamt auf 307€ - sehr in Ordnung!  

HIER WIRD MAN GEHOLFEN !


----------



## Dragnir (29. November 2013)

Ich schon wieder  

Hab jetzt doch die Grafikkarte vorgezogen und den Rest CPU/MB/RAM dann im zweiten Schritt.
Und zwar diese hier: Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 270X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11217-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kam in den Tests sehr gut weg und ist sehr schnell... mir geht es auch um Lautstärke und Stromaufnahme da sieht die sehr gut aus. 
Eine 280X ist mir definitiv zu teuer für ein paar Frames mehr und es geht auch um die Verfügbarkeit - viele R9 sind zur Zeit nicht so sehr verfügbar.

Werde hier weiterhin posten wenn das Sytem fertig ist - wenn es recht ist  

o/


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2013)

Bei MFactory ist die aber auch nicht auf Lager ^^  An sich sind aber alle R9 270X mit 2-3 Lüftern okay, und man kann sowieso immer auch die Lüfterkurve manuell anpassen mit MSI-Afterburner. Ich hab das bei meiner AMD 7950 auch gemacht, da die ab 47% Lüfterspeed plötzlich sehr hörbar wird, dabei ist sie aber immer noch unter 60 Grad. Ich hab das so eingestellt, dass der Lüfter bis 70 Grad bei 30% bleibt (kaum hörbar) und erst dann langsam auf 50% geht. Und bisher haben die 30% gereicht, um die Karte locker unter 65 Grad zu halten


----------



## Shorty484 (29. November 2013)

Die 270X ist nicht wirklich laut, jedenfalls viel leiser als meine 7870 vorher. Ich hatte mir diese bestellt, weil sie etwas günstiger war PCGH-Preisvergleich by Geizhals: Die besten Preise für PC-Spiele und Hardware

Auf Lager ist die aber leider auch nicht.


----------



## Dragnir (29. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei MFactory ist die aber auch nicht auf Lager ^^



Dann hatte ich Glück, ist schon rausgeschickt


----------



## Dragnir (30. November 2013)

Und auch schon angekommen - Respekt!
Also echt - Freitag vormittag bestellt (!)  Samstag vormittag da - BÄM !  
Nur zu empfehlen !


----------



## Dragnir (2. Dezember 2013)

So, ich berichte  

Heute die 270X von der Post geholt und verbaut, dazu einen neuen Nager Test zu Speedlink Decus (PC)  mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin für das Geld (40€). Liegt super in der Hand, leuchtet pulsierend in einer gewünschten Farbe und ist sehr präzise - für mich völlig ausreichend da ich sowieso kaum Shooter etc spiele. 
Dazu das neue NFS Rivals.

Die Grafikkarte passte problemlos ins Gehäuse (in etwa gleich lang wie die alte Leadtek GTX260). Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten (man sollte schon nen Catalyst Treiber für Radeons verwenden und sich nicht wundern warum die vom Nvidia Treiber nicht erkannt wird -_-  )  Wie gesagt, lange her dass ich aufgerüstet/gewechselt habe  

Nach Entfernen der alten Nvidia Treiber/Download des neuesten Catalyst 13.11Beta9.4 läuft das Ding einwandfrei. Weder im Ruhezustand noch unter Last überhaupt zu hören. Bin sehr zufrieden.
Natürlich darf man mit meinem restlichen System jetzt keine Wunder erwarten, aber der Leistungsschub ist schon massiv.

Getestet habe ich bisher:

Anno 2070
Project Cars (endlich ENDLICH DX11    )
NFS Most Wanted 2012
NFS Rivals
Star Wars The Old Republic (vorher fast unspielbar)

Fazit: Mein Prozessor ächzt _ein wenig_, die 270X sitzt daneben und bohrt in der Nase  
Anno sieht fantastisch aus, Project Cars muss ich natürlich ein paar Abstriche machen, der CPU und Arbeitsspeicher geschuldet, Most Wanted rennt wie ne Eins.
SWTOR hatte den grössten Schub bisher, von nahezu nicht spielbar (800x600, niedrigste Details, kein Schatten etc. massive Ruckler/Lags) zu 1680x1050 (nativ), hohe Einstellungen und ohne AA sehr flüssig, hin und wieder Ruckler aber wie gesagt denke irgendwo macht sich natürlich der E6750 und 2 (!) GB DDR2-Speicher schon bemerkbar...

Freu mich schon wenn ich den Rest mache, dazu evtl/ziemlich sicher noch ne SSD dann dürfte das flutschen.
Sollte jemand über eine neue Grafikkarte nachdenken die 270X kann ich absolut empfehlen, Preis/Leistung der Hammer.


----------



## Shorty484 (2. Dezember 2013)

Bedenke aber bitte, bevor Du eine SSD kaufst: In Spielen bringt sie keinen Vorteil, nur die Ladezeiten werden kürzer. Im Windowsbetrieb laden Programme schneller und Windows fühlt sich allgemein schneller an.

Und wenn Du Spiele und Windows auf die SSD installierst, wird der geringe Speicherplatz zum Nachteil.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2013)

am besten wären weitere 2GB RAM, ist halt nur doof, weil es vermutlich DDR2 sein muss, was recht teuer, aber für die Zukunft nutzlos ist 


und bei ner SSD müsste man mal schauen, ob das mit einem älteren Board wirklich klappt.


----------



## Dragnir (2. Dezember 2013)

Naja aktuell ist ne 250GB HDD drin, die im Leistungsindex auch als schwächstes Glied auftaucht (5,3). Prozessor 6,0, Arbeitsspeicher 5,5, GraKa jetzt 8,0.
D.h. bei ner 250GB SSD wär da schon noch was drin denk ich, zumal die 250GB HDD eh schon ein wenig zu klein wird.

Und ja mit dem Speicher hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, als "Zwischenlösung", nur macht ja keinen Sinn, wozu alten Speicher holen wenn eh neues Board+CPU+RAM noch kommt im nächsten Schritt.
Zumal das Drecks !§$%!&§$  P31 Neo nur max. 4GB und auch nur DDR2 unterstützt.    Also rausgeworfenes Geld.

Es kommt ja noch der i5 4570+1150 Board+ 8 GB DDR3, dann schauen wir weiter.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2013)

Der Index ist für'n Arsch, der sagt so gut wie nichts aus. Daran solltest Du dich auf keinen Fall orientieren. 


Ne 1000GB HDD kostet nur 50€, 2000Gb 70€. nur 250GB ist so oder so was wenig, außer du installierst nur wenige Games


----------



## Dragnir (2. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der Index ist für'n Arsch, der sagt so gut wie nichts aus. Daran solltest Du dich auf keinen Fall orientieren.
> 
> 
> Ne 1000GB HDD kostet nur 50€, 2000Gb 70€. nur 250GB ist so oder so was wenig, außer du installierst nur wenige Games



Ok ich will's mal anders formulieren: mein geringer Arbeitsspeicher ist eindeutig ein Flaschenhals, der läuft bei den meisten Anwendungen voll und es dauert ewig bis was geladen hat. Auch mit der 270X.
Ich will mich ja nicht auf ne SSD einschiessen, war eben als Plus gedacht - nicht unbedingt gleich sofort.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2013)

Den Speicher solltest Du aber in jedem Falle als erstes aufrüsten   und es kann gut sein, dass die SSD bei dem Index nicht oder nur wenig mehr erreicht, denn das ist ja das, was ich meinte: der misst nicht wirklich was, sondern bewertet nach techn. Daten, und es gibt dann eben nicht zB 15 Punkte für die SSD, obwohl die viel schneller wäre.


----------



## Dragnir (3. Dezember 2013)

Ja soweit hab ich das auch verstanden 
Ich hab das ASRock Fatality u.a. auch deswegen ausgewählt weil das diese super-duper-ultra-fast-boot Funktion hat, hab davon n Video gesehen und ich denke in Verbindung mit ner SSD würde sich das dann sehr gut ergänzen.

Aber der Arbeitsspeicher... ich sags euch.. ich leide ! 

NfS Rivals ist ein Drama... der Prozessor und/oder Speicher kommt der GraKa gar nicht hinterher, was in übelstem Geruckel resultiert. halbminütige Hänger usw. sind die Folge. Also nicht spielbar vorerst. War aber zu erwarten.

Ach ja - wurde übrigens nirgendwo erwähnt dass das Spiel NUR den XBox 360 Controller ODER Tastatur (pfff?!) unterstützt. Belegung lässt sich auch nicht ändern. Sowas finde ich echt traurig. Aber gehört wohl nicht hier rein, sorry.


----------



## Dragnir (6. Dezember 2013)

So, ich habe jetzt den Rest des Systems vorziehen können, sieht also folgendermassen aus:

Intel Core i5 4570 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX
8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9-9-9-24 Dual Kit
ASRock H87 Pro4 Intel H87 
1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 
Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Vapor-X Aktiv 
Win 8.1


Vielen Dank nochmal für all die hilfreichen Tipps !


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2013)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## Dragnir (9. Dezember 2013)

Zuerst die gute Nachricht, das neue System rennt wie ne Eins, kann alles auf Hoch/Ultra in 1680x1050 zocken.

Die schlechte Nachricht ist dass sich die Neuinstallation von Win 8 auf der neuen Festplatte nicht aktivieren lässt, da der Key wohl an meine _alte_ Hardware gekoppelt ist.
Kommt stets die Fehlermeldung "Das Aktivierungslimit des Keys ist überschritten/wird schon verwendet". Doofe Sache das.
Bleibt wohl nur ein neues OS, hab schon alles versucht inkl. alte Festplatte mit aktiviertem Win 8 drauf formatiert, Neuinstallation auf der neuen Platte, Formatierung, Registry, Administratoreingabe, tel. Aktivierung etc. 
http://www.com-magazin.de/praxis/windows-8/aktivierungsaerger-windows-8-209239.html
Funzt alles nicht.
Microsoft sagte mir dazu dass sich der alte Key nicht deaktivieren lässt sprich ein Einwegsystem ?!  -_-  Na Bravo.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (9. Dezember 2013)

Das wäre aber eine Frechheit...  soweit ich weiß gibt es keine einweg OS

Dann noch Einen Bildschirm mit Full hd und ab geht's


----------



## Dragnir (9. Dezember 2013)

ja hab gerade nochmal angerufen die Windows Tante meinte ich bekomme nen neue Bestätigungs-ID..  hab erzählt die alte Platte ist kaputt     PUH.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (9. Dezember 2013)

Nochmal Glück gehabt


----------



## Dragnir (9. Dezember 2013)

"Windows ist aktiviert" - "Das war schon alles".  -_-  Nein wie zynisch.. was für ein Stress  )
Aber jetzt läuft alles !


----------



## Dragnir (9. Dezember 2013)

Ok, eins noch kurz: Die neue Festplatte macht sich auch deutlich bemerkbar 
Hatte ich zuvor Übertragungsraten von um die 10 Mb/s habe ich jetzt 80+  
Dazu lässt sich mit dem Mainboard, obwohl nur "H" Chipsatz, der Intel Boost dauerhaft fahren, sprich 3,6 GHz statt der 3,2 GHz.

Bin wirklich mehr als zufrieden


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2013)

Wäre an sich ja auch noch schöner, wenn man das nur für wirklich EINE einzige Konfiguration nutzen dürfte, ohne dass das klar vorher bekannt gemacht wird.

 wie lief das denn nun ab? Hat es sich von allein freigeschaltet, oder was genau hast Du machen müssen?


und 10MB/s: dann war die alte Platte wohl WIRKLICH hin, da haste also nicht gelogen


----------



## Dragnir (9. Dezember 2013)

Ne von alleine ging da gar nix, die Option mit tel. Aktivierung hatte ich ja schon versucht...
Bei der automatischen Aktivierung (AUCH nach Rücksetzen in der Registry / slmgr /rearm und was weiß ich alles) gings nicht, es kam immer "der Key wird bereits verwendet/Aktivierungslimit des Keys überschritten", so in etwa.

Habe auf deinen Tip hin nochmal angerufen, 10 Minuten Wartezeit + die grässliche Musikschleife über mich ergehen lassen und der zumindest netten Dame mein Problem geschildert dass meine alte Platte kaputt sei und ich auf eine neue Festplatte das Win 8 frisch installiert habe.
Daraufhin meinte sie direkt ohne weiteres Nachfragen sie hätte ne neue Kennung/ID/wieauchimmer generiert und die würde am Ende angesagt.
So wars dann auch, aufgeschrieben, in die Maske eingetragen und fertich  

Nachtrag: Der Zusammenbau war übrigens problemlos, Das ASRock hat alles erkannt, auch den Speicher+richtige Timings gesetzt, UEFI selbsterklärend (mein erstes).
Im 3DMark11 doppelt so hohe Punktzahl wie vorher mit der 270X - kann also die Komponenten allesamt so empfehlen


----------



## Dragnir (11. Juli 2015)

Zeit den Thread hier mal wieder auszugraben, da ich mich dazu entschieden habe mein System in ein paar Schritten komplett zu überholen. Also inkl. Gehäuse, Netzteil, SSD, GraKa
CPU+Board+RAM können bleiben die rennen 1a. Alles auf einmal ist finanziell leider nicht drin.

Proezessor: i5 4570 ohne "k", mit Permaboost an sprich 3,6 GHz statt 3,2,  Board ASRock H87 Pro4, 2x4 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9.

Dazu brauchen wir natürlich erst mal ne vernünftige Basis - mein aktuelles Gehäuse ist ein Arctic Cooling irgendwas (t2?) von anno dazumal mit fest eingebautem Netzteil ~ 550 Watt, was aber nicht so aussieht als ließe es sich ausbauen. Es befindet sich hinter der Front des Gehäuses in einem Plastikrahmen, an dessen Rückseite mal ein Lüfter dran war, der aber erstens ständig irgendwo dagegen gerattert hat und zweitens der 270X aufgrund der Länge im Weg stand - also flog der irgendwann raus. D.h. die Abwärme wird nur über 2 vorinstallierte 80mm Lüfter an der Rückseite entsorgt.

Als neues Gehäuse habe ich das hier im Auge Antec GX500 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, weil: 3 vorinstallierte große Lüfter (1 hinten 2 oben, Platz für 2 weitere vorne) + Lüftersteuerung + Platz für GraKa bis 380 mm + Anschlüsse oben für knapp 40.-
Dazu als Netzteil 530 Watt Thermaltake Hamburg Non-Modular 80+ Bronze - Hardware,,  46.-, ich denke 530W sollten auch für eine (evtl.) AMD GraKa ausreichen ?

SSD die hier 128GB SanDisk Solid State Disk 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC 46.- für Windows und ein paar (wenige) Spiele - kann man eine SSD eigtl. auch partitionieren ? Alternativ eine 250GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle für knapp 102.-

Im nächsten Schritt schaue ich dann nach Monitor und GraKa die den ordentlich befeuern kann.

Was haltet ihr davon ?

Edit: Zusätzlich will ich noch einen Custom CPU-Lüfter verbauen da der Boxed des i5 4570 deutlich hörbar aus dem Gehäuse dröhnt und die CPU um die 70° warm wird. Könnte evtl. auch an dem fehlenden Gehäuse-Frontlüfter liegen ? Lustigerweise kommt das Board nicht über 35° also denk ich mal es liegt am CPU-Lüfter.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2015)

Gehäuse ist okay, wobei du auch eines mit 2 Lüftern nehmen kannst. Das reicht völlig. Und die Steuerung: also, ich hab zwei Lüfter drin, die auch bei normaler Drehzahl superleise sind. Wichtig ist die Steuerung also nicht  

Netzteil ist für den Preis gut - aber wenn der PC lange am Tag an ist, vlt sogar mehr als 1-2 Std auch bei Last, dann rentiert es sich, 20-30€ mehr für ein effizientes Netzteil auszugeben.

SSDs sind beide gut. Partitionieren kann man, macht aber Null Sinn. Für die Performance bringt es nix, und falls es wg. eventueller Windows-Neuinstallation ist:  Du kannst du ja DIE Daten, die auf c: wichtig sind, auf die Festplatte kopieren - viele können das ja nicht sein, das ist nicht wie bei einer 1000GB-HDD, wo du vlt 600GB allein für Daten von Games&co sichern müsstest.

Als Kühler ist der Alpenföhn Brocken ECO ein guter Allrounder


----------



## Dragnir (11. Juli 2015)

Na gut ich denke für 40.- mit den Features kann man mit dem Gehäuse nichts falsch machen. Antec GX500 im Test 
Wichtig sind mir dabei vor allem der modulare Aufbau bzw. ausreichend Platz für eine laaange Grafikkarte und die Option weitere Kühler nachbauen zu können.

Als CPU Kühler hatte ich den im Blick Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) Tower Kühler, wobei der Alpenföhn sogar nochmal günstiger wäre.

SSD wird wohl die SanDisk 128GB für den Anfang, dazukaufen kann ich ja immer noch. Hatte mich sogar über m.2 SSDs schlau gemacht die bis zu 2000 Mb/s bringen aber dazu fehlen mir die Anschlüsse auf dem Board, und ist wohl vorerst auch noch unnötig.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Netzteil ist für den Preis gut - aber wenn der PC lange am Tag an ist, vlt sogar mehr als 1-2 Std auch bei Last, dann rentiert es sich, 20-30€ mehr für ein effizientes Netzteil auszugeben.



Ich dachte dem hätte ich mit dem 80+ schon genüge getan 
Ah ja zum Netzteil noch ne Frage: Viele der neueren Grafikkarten verlangen nach 2x8 Pin Strom"steckern", reicht das dann wenn das NT 6+2 hat ....?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2015)

Der Macho ist an sich nur für OC wirklich die bessere Wahl. zudem passt der nicht ins Antec, das hat Platz bis 15,8cm Kühlerhöhe, und der Macho (so wie viele andere OC-Kühler) hat über 16cm (16,2cm).

Und die MB/s bei SSDs sind gar nicht das Entscheidende, sondern es sind die im Gegensatz zu einer HDD nicht vorhandenen Zugriffszeiten. Bei ner HDD springt ein Lesekopf von hier nach dort und sucht die Daten, und das gibt bei jedem Datenpaket eine kleine Verzögerung, weil es rein mechanisch halt Grenzen gibt. Bei ner SSD wird jedes Datenpaket in 0ms, max 1ms gefunden. Und die über 300-400MB/s einer normalen SSD reichen dann völlig aus. Mehr Daten könnte die CPU wiederum eh nicht verarbeiten, denn wenn bei einem Spiel zB 800MB geladen werden müssten, dann muss die CPU das für das Game ja auch verarbeiten, das ist dann kein reines Kopieren der Daten - und dann bringt es eh nix, ob die SSD nun 500 oder 2000 MB/s schafft, weil die SSD sowieso auf die CPU "warten" muss, damit es weitergeht.

Es wäre nur fürs reine Kopieren wirklich "wichtig", und dann müsste ja auch das Ziellaufwerk so schnell sein, damit die 2000MB/s was bringen    Außerdem: SSDs mit mehr 1000MB/S sind bereits doppelt so teuer wie "normale" SSDs


----------



## Dragnir (12. Juli 2015)

Hab jetzt folgende Bestellung rausgeschickt, musste aufgrund der Verfügbarkeit ein paar Sachen ändern:


530 Watt Thermaltake Hamburg Non-Modular 80+ Bronze
128GB SanDisk Solid State Disk 2.5"    
Cooltek Antiphon Black    
27" (68,58cm) Asus VX Serie VX279H 
Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev.2 Tower Kühler

Im nächsten Schritt guck ich dann nach einer potenten Grafikkarte und dann müsste das für ne Weile passen denk ich.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2015)

Jo, sieht gut aus.


----------



## Dragnir (12. Juli 2015)

Ich werde dann berichten


----------



## Dragnir (12. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> SSDs sind beide gut. Partitionieren kann man, macht aber Null Sinn. Für die Performance bringt es nix, und falls es wg. eventueller Windows-Neuinstallation ist:  Du kannst du ja DIE Daten, die auf c: wichtig sind, auf die Festplatte kopieren - viele können das ja nicht sein, das ist nicht wie bei einer 1000GB-HDD, wo du vlt 600GB allein für Daten von Games&co sichern müsstest.



Ehrlich gesagt habe ich ein wenig Bammel vor dem Windows Umzug auf die SSD, eine komplette Neuinstallation macht da wohl Sinn?
Ich will aber z.B. einige meiner Steam-Spiele auch auf die SSD übertragen ohne die nochmals alle downloaden zu müssen, gibts da auch ne Lösung?

Und sobald ich Win auf der SSD habe deinstalliere ich die HDD, bzw. übertrage vorher was ich noch brauche?
Inkl. Spielen mp3-Sammlung usw usw sind da nämlich gut 500GB belegt ^^


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2015)

Auf jeden Fall neu installieren, auch weil Windows für eine SSD etwas anders konfiguriert wird. 

Wg. Steam: einfach im alten Steam-Ordner bei Steamapps/common mal reinschauen. Da sind die ganzen Spieleordner. Wenn du Steam dann neu installierst, hast du dort auch so einen Ordner "common", und dann kopierst du einfach die Ordner von den Spielen, die du auf SSD haben willst, in den neuen common-Ordner. Danach Steam aber erst starten, einloggen, in der Bibliothek dann per Rechtsklick bei den Eigenschaften die lokalen Dateien auf Fehler überprüfen.

MP3 wiederum würde ich einfach auf der HDD lassen, außer Dir ist es sehr wichtig, dass du beim Öffnen des Ordners mit Deinen MP3 die Files sehr schnell schon siehst und die auch bei Doppelklick sehr schnell laden.


----------



## Dragnir (13. Juli 2015)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Hab jetzt folgende Bestellung rausgeschickt, musste aufgrund der Verfügbarkeit ein paar Sachen ändern:
> 
> 
> 530 Watt Thermaltake Hamburg Non-Modular 80+ Bronze
> ...



Musste das Ganze nochmal abändern, Gehäuse wird jetzt doch das Antec GX500 und den Monitor hab ich vorerst abbestellt da ich da eigtl. immer noch unschlüssig bin evtl. doch nen anderen, sprich mit höherer Auflösung zu nehmen.
SSD, Kühler und NT bleiben aber so (hab auch auf die Höhe des Kühlers geachtet  )

Den heutigen Abend hab ich damit zugebracht Steam und meine meistgenutzten Spiele für den bevorstehenden "Umzug" auf einer externen Festplatte zu sichern... das wird was werden...


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2015)

Wozu? ^^ Du kannst doch einfach von der jetzigen HDD dann die Games auf die SSD installieren, nachdem du Windows auf der SSD installiert hast - bzw. auch einzelne Games auf einem Ordner auf der HDD "zuweisen", damit nicht zu viel auf der SSD ist. Wäre schneller als per externer HDD, vor allem wenn die kein USB3.0 haben sollte.


----------



## svd (13. Juli 2015)

Und der "Freezer Xtreme" ist eher ein schwächeres Mitglied seiner Familie. 

Äußerst kompakt, mit Kühleigenschaften, die dem "Thermalright Macho" ebenbürtig sind, ist der "Scythe Mugen 4". 
Den kann ich, aus eigener Erfahrung, der kühlt gerade fröhlich einen 2600K, wirklich empfehlen.

edit: Ach so, deutlich teuerer ist er schon. Falls Arctic, dann lieber den "Freezer 13 CO".


----------



## Dragnir (13. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wozu? ^^ Du kannst doch einfach von der jetzigen HDD dann die Games auf die SSD installieren, nachdem du Windows auf der SSD installiert hast - bzw. auch einzelne Games auf einem Ordner auf der HDD "zuweisen", damit nicht zu viel auf der SSD ist. Wäre schneller als per externer HDD, vor allem wenn die kein USB3.0 haben sollte.



Im Prinzip schon nur will ich im Anschluss die HDD plattmachen. Hab festgestellt dass die ständig ausgelastet ist und weiß jetzt auch warum, aus irgendeinem Grund haben sich verschiedene Programme und auch Spiele in verschiedenen Verzeichnissen installiert, nämlich 1x Program Files 1x Program Data und 1x Programme... Weiß der Geier warum. Kein Wunder dass die HDD nur noch am Röcheln ist.
D.h. ich will Windows auf der SSD neu installieren, dann die wichtigsten/am häufigsten genutzten Sachen mit drauf packen, dann die HDD formatieren und darauf dann die weniger genutzten Sachen/mp3 usw.



			
				svd schrieb:
			
		

> Und der "Freezer Xtreme" ist eher ein schwächeres Mitglied seiner Familie.
> 
> Äußerst kompakt, mit Kühleigenschaften, die dem "Thermalright Macho" ebenbürtig sind, ist der "Scythe Mugen 4".
> Den kann ich, aus eigener Erfahrung, der kühlt gerade fröhlich einen 2600K, wirklich empfehlen.
> ...



Die Bestellung ist schon unterwegs und ich denk mal besser als der boxed Kühler dürfte er allemal sein


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2015)

Mugen und Macho werden was zu eng fürs Gehäuse, wobei der Mugen vlt knapp passt. Der Freezer CO ist aber auch gut, genau wie der Brocken ECO.

Der Extreme ist glaub ich gut FÜR SEINE GRÖSSE, denn der hat der Lüfter innen versteckt - daher isser AFAIK in der Summe vor allem sehr kurz, was für PC, wo das RAM hohe Kühlrippen hat, interessant ist.


und die HDD hättest du trotzdem auch erst später plattmachen können. Ich hoffe, du hast das heute gemacht, weil du eh nix besseres vorhattest bzw. an sich was anderes gemacht hast und den PC einfach laufen lassen konntest - zb das unglückliche Ausscheiden der U19 bei der EM verfolgen...


----------



## Dragnir (13. Juli 2015)

Ne ne die HDD is ja noch da, ich hab das nur mal auf ne externe gezogen, die HDD is nach wie vor verbaut. Da aber die "Kleinteile" morgen kommen werden und das Gehäuse wohl erst so Freitag rum dachte ich mir das kann ich ja schon mal machen. Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht und so 
Also werd ich morgen die SSD und den Kühler verbauen, Windows neu aufsetzen ohne die HDD, die dann formatieren, von meiner externen die gesicherten Daten rüberziehen und später die Woche dann alles ins neue Gehäuse+Netzteil verpflanzen. Soweit der Plan 
Da ich abends relativ spät meist heim komme ist das mit der Sicherung der Daten dann schon mal erledigt.


----------



## Dragnir (15. Juli 2015)

So, mindfactory wie immer top, Sonntag bestellt, gestern da, konnte das Paket aber heute erst abholen aufgrund meiner Arbeitszeiten. Morgen kann ich dann das Gehäuse abholen, wäre auch heute schon da gewesen.

Hab gerade den Arctic Freezer verbaut und erst mal gestaunt wie riesig das Ding ist - wenn man sowas noch nie verbaut hat. War direkt ein wenig knapp zur Gehäuseseitenwand und zu den RAM Modulen.. da ist nicht mehr viel Abstand  Montage sehr einfach, die Halterung verclipst und danach den Kühler mit 2 Schrauben angezogen und den Lüfter eingeclipst (der ist herausnehmbar).
Habe erst mal das Gehäuse nochmal geöffnet ob der auch wirklich läuft weil ich nichts gehört hab ^^ Aber ja - er läuft und kühlt die CPU direkt von vorher 70° auf knappe 40° runter. Immer noch ein bisschen viel aber das schiebe ich mal auf den fehlenden Gehäuselüfter, was ja morgen dann erledigt ist.

Dann gehe ich mal die SSD an


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2015)

40 ist auf keinen Fall viel ^^    und die modernen Kühler sind dank idR genormten Maßen und Abständen oft so, dass sie bis knapp ans RAM ranreichen


----------



## Dragnir (16. Juli 2015)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Dann gehe ich mal die SSD an



"Dann gehe ich mal die SSD an" ..... ! waren seine letzten Worte.
Die Win Installation verlief eigtl. sehr problemlos, unter 10 Minuten, ich glaube so schnell war das noch nie. Erst mal gefreut wie ein Schnitzel, das System startet unter 5 Sekunden (mit aktiviertem BIOS-"Fastboot").

Dann ging's los. Windows AKTIVIERUNG. Wieder mal.
Es kam die Fehlermeldung ich kann es nicht aktivieren da meine Version nur für Updates und nicht für Neuinstallationen sei. GRRRR..!
Habe gestern noch rumprobiert, konnte es aber heute erst lösen durch einen Registry Eintrag und slmgr /rearm, danach hat es sich jetzt automatisch aktiviert. Das dumme Ding.
Gehäuse ist auch da, das Antec mit den 3 Lüftern, werd's dann mal auspacken...

Zur SSD: Der helle Wahnsinn! Wenn man sowas noch nie hatte. Hab die wichtigsten Spiele mit draufgepackt, weiß aber jetzt schon dass die 128GB zu klein wird und ich noch eine 256GB dazuholen werde, aber der Performance-unterschied ist schon enorm!


----------



## Dragnir (16. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> 40 ist auf keinen Fall viel ^^    und die modernen Kühler sind dank idR genormten Maßen und Abständen oft so, dass sie bis knapp ans RAM ranreichen



Naja der Arctic Freezer ist rein optisch 3x so groß wie der Boxed Kühler  Bin jedenfalls sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2015)

Bei Games sind es halt die Ladezeiten, bei denen ne SSD was bringt - da musst du Dir überlegen, ob du deswegen echt noch eine SSD holen "musst"


----------



## Dragnir (16. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei Games sind es halt die Ladezeiten, bei denen ne SSD was bringt - da musst du Dir überlegen, ob du deswegen echt noch eine SSD holen "musst"



Ja mal sehen. ich freu mich erst mal über den deutlichen Leistungszuwachs 
Als Beispiel ARK: Survival Evolved (das "Dino"-Survival-Early Access) von tatsächlichen 5 Minuten Ladezeit runter auf 30 Sekunden, das ist schon ordentlich. Ich weiß natürlich dass das noch in der Entwicklung ist, aber immerhin.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2015)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Ja mal sehen. ich freu mich erst mal über den deutlichen Leistungszuwachs
> Als Beispiel ARK: Survival Evolved (das "Dino"-Survival-Early Access) von tatsächlichen 5 Minuten Ladezeit runter auf 30 Sekunden, das ist schon ordentlich. Ich weiß natürlich dass das noch in der Entwicklung ist, aber immerhin.


Also, da würde ich aber auch drauf wetten, dass das AUCH mit dem alten System/Windows zu tun hatte und nicht nur mit HDD vs SSD


----------



## Dragnir (16. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, da würde ich aber auch drauf wetten, dass das AUCH mit dem alten System/Windows zu tun hatte und nicht nur mit HDD vs SSD



Ne, das schliesse ich mal aus, steht sogar in den Steam Reviews so - also dass ne SSD da sehr viel ausmacht... das Spiel sieht Bombe aus aber ist wirklich noch sehr SEHR schlecht optimiert... wurde aber schon besser, da kommt fast täglich ein Patch.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2015)

Viel ausmachen sicher, aber 10 Mal schneller per SSD (30 statt 300 Sekunden), das kann an sich selbst im Optimalfall nicht sein. Da spielt ganz sicher auch das Entpacken der Daten eine Rolle, was mit der CPU zu tun hat, und vlt. auch "Müll", der auf deinem alten System noch gestört hat.


----------



## Dragnir (17. Juli 2015)

Wie auch immer, Hauptsache es läuft alles sehr viel schneller 
Hatte heute Abend Zeit den Rest zusammen zu bauen und bin wirklich zufrieden, Gehäuse ist top, die 3 vorinstalllierten Lüfter sind auch auf höchster Stufe (Low/Aus/High, jeweils separat für die Rückseite und die 2 Top-Lüfter steuerbar) nicht zu hören und kühlen alles schön runter. CPU 48° im idle, SSD 41°, HDD 36°. Ich denke das ist mehr als ok. Kein Vergleich zu vorher (CPU 70°)
Weitere Pluspunkte die ich entdeckt habe sind z.B. 6+2 Pins am Netzteil für leistungsstärkere Grafikkarten, mein altes NT hatte da nur 2x6. Beim Gehäuse war ein Mini-Speaker dabei der bisher auch gänzlich fehlte.
Die Rückseite/Blende ist auch in schönem Mattschwarz gehalten was mir persönlich besser gefällt als Metall/Alu - aber gut, im Normalfall guckt man jetzt nicht so oft auf die Rückseite 
Die Montage war auch denkbar einfach, sowohl für die HDD bei der nur 2 Plastikschlitten angeclipst und das Ganze dann in den Rahmen eingeschoben wurde, als auch für die SDD, für die auch ein kleiner Rahmen da ist. Allerdings nur einer.

Jedenfalls passt das so und gefällt mir sehr gut, immer schön wenn man was zusammenfrickelt und es dann auf Anhieb läuft   als nächstes mach ich dann die GraKA und den Monitor 

Edit: hab noch ein Bild angehängt, elegante Kabelführung sieht jetzt anders aus   Aber es erfüllt seinen Zweck!
Nochmal Edit: Da sieht man erst mal wie lange schon die 270X Vapor ist !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragnir (19. Juli 2015)

Ich habe jetzt nochmal im BIOS den CPU-Lüfter angepasst (volle Geschwindigkeit) da das für mich immer noch nicht wahrnehmbar ist, und habe mit MSI Afterburner bei Volllast (Project Cars) CPU Temperaturen von unter 60° bei einer Auslastung von knapp 50%, bei allen Details die die 270X noch so packt. Ich denke das ist im Rahmen? 
Die 270X liegt bei 70° aber 99% Auslastung  ...


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2015)

Das spricht für eine gute Kühlung, wenn sie bei quasi Volllast nur 70 Grad hat


----------



## Dragnir (20. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das spricht für eine gute Kühlung, wenn sie bei quasi Volllast nur 70 Grad hat



Ja, war auch die Vapor-X Version der 270X. Trotzdem mittlerweile zu schwach


----------

